# Jim Moran Classic 2010



## robertwsimpson (Nov 15, 2010)

Every year the JM organization hosts a celebrity golf classic to benefit the YATC, which trains and educates troubled youth and prepares them for jobs in the automotive industry.  I had the priveledge of hanging out with golf legend Chi Chi Rodriguez while he made the rounds.  Here are some of the photos I took.

























Hope you enjoy!


----------

